# Are you in SE Michigan and wanna meet?



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

For those of you wanting to compare systems in SE Michigan, ******** about car audio, and see how well you fair against others in a competition...

There is an Audio club called the Southwest Michigan Woofer and Tweeter Marching Society. This group consists of all walks of people insterested in audio, not just car audio, in SE Michigan. Many of the members are kinda old and wierd, but some are smart as hell and rather interesting to talk to. For instance, Tom Nousaine (editor of magazines like Car Audio Review, Sound and Vision, etc...) is a member and will be there.

The meeting on Saturday Sept 15th focuses on the annual autosound competition. Many of the members work for local OEM car audio companies like Alpine, Pioneer, Bose, Delphi, Cadillac, Dodge, etc... Many, like me, don't do this professionally but like car audio anyways. We all enter cars in a compeition to see we fair against others. I have been competing in this event for 7 years. I've won all but 3. Two of the years I missed the competition altogether due to other obligations. The only one I lost was because of equipment failure. This year I have a brand new vehicle with only a stock system. I'm sure some of your systems could whip my ass.

The event is hosted by the director of R&D at Alpine (Dave Clark) at his old autosound development lab called DLC designs in Wixom. This is a SQ competition with SPL added into the mix. However, nobody actually listens to your car to judge. Its not up to any given judges ear, mood, or personal taste, whether you win or loose. Rather, a machine developed by Dave Clarke himself makes all the measurements and compares this to PERFECT vehicle rsponses recorded in the past from the likes of Scott Budwalda (damn I hope I spelled this right).

Whether or not you are interseted in competitng or not, it is a good avenue for us SE Michigan car audio nuts to meet. All that is required is a $5.00 or so door fee. This will get you all the snacks and beer you want to drink. If you want to compete you must pay the $7.00 annual membership fee.

The judging begins around 2:00 or so. A formal meeting occurs at 4:00. You can get there as early as 10:00am if you want. I'll be there getting ready.

If interested please respond to this thread and I'll add more detail. I hope to meet some of you soon.

Alternately you can email me ge0 at comcast dot net

that is a zero and not an O

Sorry for the double posting but wanted to make sure you caught this one.

Ge0


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

18/f/wet


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

internecine said:


> 18/f/wet


HUH?


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

The Southeast Michigan Woofer and Tweeter Marching Society, or SMWTMS, (sounds gay I know) autosound competition will occur on Saturday Sept 15th here:

DLC Designs
47677 Avante Drive
Wixom MI
48393

Most everyone gathers in the back of the building by the garage bays.

Show up around noon or so. The official meeting starts at 4:00. However, judging starts as early as 2:00 depending on the amount of vehicles entered.

I'll be there with a Black Dodge Durango. I'm a 30 something guy with beer gut and goatee (like that doesn't describe most of us  ). I'd love to meet some of you and talk shop.

Like I said before, come even if you aren't interested in competing. You can see others systems, show your off, and compare ideas.

PM me if you have any interest.

Ge0


----------



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

internecine said:


> 18/f/wet


YGPM!


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

BlackLac said:


> YGPM!


Checked, but no. Are you sure you sent something?

Ge0


----------

